# Satori Question



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jun 7, 2015)

I'm trying Satori for the first time.  I have 4 nice healthy plants in 18-ounce Dixie cups.  They are in pure Roots Organic soil (I planted the seeds directly in the soil).

So, it's time for their first transplant.  And I'm all out of Roots Organic soil.

I have some pretty rich Super Soil I that mixed myself.  All my plants normally get some of that on their second transplant.  And I'm tempted to use pure Super Soil for their first transplant in this case.

A couple months ago, I was in this exact same position with 6 nice Sugar Punch clones.  After they took root, I noticed I was out of Roots Organic.  So I just used Super Soil, and I kinda expected them to burn.  But they thrived.

A really experienced grower said that was because my Super Soil was cooked thoroughly (I always let it cook for 2 months before using it, and this batch is even older).

Do you think my nice healthy Satori plants would do fine in the same Super Soil that young Sugar Punch clones thrived in?  Or is Satori maybe nutrient-sensitive?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

I bet she will adjust to your super soil. Normally Satori doesn't like a lot of food, a light feeder, but in supersoil i bet she will be fine. She loves Fox farm ocean forest and that is a pretty hot soil. so go for it.. if they burn, we will quickly get them out of there, but i am thinking they will be ok. 

Wanna tell us your ss recipe?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

I am of an opposite mind as Rosebud (this does not happen very often), but I have had problems using a strong supersoil with Satori. She is a light eater and I personallty would not use all supersoil. You do not need Roots Organic specifically. Just get some good organic soil to mix with it. If you fry these, they will be fried and there will be nothing you can do. I prefer to be safe than sorry.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I bet she will adjust to your super soil. Normally Satori doesn't like a lot of food, a light feeder, but in supersoil i bet she will be fine. She loves Fox farm ocean forest and that is a pretty hot soil. so go for it.. if they burn, we will quickly get them out of there, but i am thinking they will be ok.
> 
> Wanna tell us your ss recipe?



Sure, I'll find it and post it in a minute...


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jun 7, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am of an opposite mind as Rosebud (this does not happen very often), but I have had problems using a strong supersoil with Satori. She is a light eater and I personallty would not use all supersoil. You do not need Roots Organic specifically. Just get some good organic soil to mix with it. If you fry these, they will be fried and there will be nothing you can do. I prefer to be safe than sorry.



Would pure FFOF be too hot for this first transplant?  I can get that locally.  I would have to drive 80 miles tomorrow to get some Roots Organic.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I bet she will adjust to your super soil. Normally Satori doesn't like a lot of food, a light feeder, but in supersoil i bet she will be fine. She loves Fox farm ocean forest and that is a pretty hot soil. so go for it.. if they burn, we will quickly get them out of there, but i am thinking they will be ok.
> 
> Wanna tell us your ss recipe?



This is what I use, based upon a recipe by member sidewing on RollItUp.   I've used it for several grows now.  I especially like the organic rice  hulls over perlite.  The hulls do the job of perlite, and add silicon  as well for protection from disease.

My plants thrive in this soil, but do remain green until harvest; which may mean that it has too much nitrogen.

Sidewing also has a "cut down" version, which he claims is less  expensive and still produces the same results.  But I haven't tried it  yet.

Nouvellchef on this web site has an interesting formula; I may try it sometime with added organic rice hulls.

*Sidewing's Super Soil Recipe*:


*2 large bags -* roots natural and organic soil large bag (1.5)
*1.5 cu -* EB Earth Worm Castings
*16 red cups (about 1kg)  *organic rice hulls
*420g* fish bone meal (down to earth 3-16-0)
*420g* bat guano (happy frog 0-5-0)
*420g* blood meal (down to earth 12-0-0)
*100g *neem seed meal (down to earth)
*80g* potassium sulfate (0-0-50)
 

*200g* ancient forest alaska humus (general organics)
*200g* xtreme mycorrhizal granules
*200g* azomite
 

*100g* sea kelp (algamin 1-0-2)
*70g* dolomite lime (30% cal 3% mg or 75/12)
*50g* alfalfa meal (down to earth 2.5-1-1)
 

*20g* humic acid powder (down to earth)
*8g* Epsom salt

I use this soil in 10-gallon smart pots, and use nothing but un-ph'ed tap water the entire grow.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 7, 2015)

HotelCalifornia420 said:


> Would pure FFOF be too hot for this first transplant?  I can get that locally.  I would have to drive 80 miles tomorrow to get some Roots Organic.



FFOF would work great. 

I know a lot of people like Roots soil, but I never did. 

I have to confess i don't know metric and for the first time in my life i wish had, since i started growing pot.  14 oz of dry = 420 grams almost a pound in two bags or roots, that might be a little hot for the blood meal but everything else looks great. I love using rice hulls too. 

If you have happy frog around get a bag of that and cut your super soil with it.. Your soil recipe looks awesome. Very nice and it has cooked for a month, i don't think your ss is going to hurt  but if THG thinks it will, then i need to consider that. she has been growing satori lots longer than me. So get some Happy frog and top dress as needed in 3 weeks with your SS. that is my opinion. lol

Where do you get your rice hulls? Organic rice hulls?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2015)

Rosebud is the Organic Queen as far as I am concerned, but when my plants are concerned, I usually try to error on the side of caution.  I have burned many Satoris from running either soil that is too hot or hydro nutes too strong.  I really try and be cautious with her now.  

My supersoil does not last the entire grow either.  I supplement with organic teas and commercially available organic nutes.  The Espoma products are also great to supplement your organic grows.


----------

